# Martyrdom Of Elder Sahibzade : December 21



## Admin (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sahibzade Baba Ajit Singh Ji and Baba Jujhar Singh Ji
Guru Gobind Singh Ji's 2 eldest sons*
_

Images depict Ajit Singh, then Jujhar Singh, at the Battle of Chaumkar_

The brave and fearless Sikhs of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji were engaged for months together in a prolonged battle with the  Mughal army outside the fort of Anandpur. Emperor Aurungzeb sent a message on Oath that if the Guru and his Sikhs left the  fort they would be allowed to go whereever they please.

Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji had his doubts, but on being persuaded by his devoted Sikhs, he reluctantly agreed to leave the  fort. However it happened exactly as the Guru had apprehended. As soon as Sikhs came out of the fort the Mughal Army  pounced upon them. A fierce battle was fought on the banks of Sirsa River. The Valiant Sikhs faced the enemy with unparalled  courage. Each one of them killed quite a few Moghul soldiers before sacrificing himself.

Baba Ajit Singh, with a party of Sikhs, held up the enemy, while the rest were crossing the river Sarsa. When all had crossed,  he and his party plunged their horses into the flooded river. They soon reached the other bank. The enemy did not have the  courage to jump into the fast-flowing ice-cold water of the flooded stream. After crossing the Sarsa, Guru hurried towards  Chamkaur. In the dust and din of battle, members of the family of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji got separated from each other.  He had only forty Sikhs with him beside his two elder sons as the rest had been sepearted during the escape. A  cash reward was set by Emperor Aurangzeb for information on the whereabouts of any of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji's family.

 The Mughal army was coming after him. He learnt that another Mughal army lay only a few miles away ahead of him. He was  thus between two large armies. He decided to meet them at Chamkaur. He reached there about sunset. He occupied a mud-house  or haveli, and began to wait for the enemy.   

 The Mughals armies arrived during the night. They besieged the mud-house on the following day. They attacked it from all sides. They had to retreat every time after suffering heavy losses. Then they decided to force open the gate. They rushed towards it. A batch of five Sikhs went out to meet them holding their advance as long as possible. The Sikhs fought very bravely. They killed many at last they were over-powered and slain. Then another batch of five Sikhs went out to meet the enemy and check his advance. This went on for some time. The enemy suffered heavily at the hands of each batch of Sikhs. After a time, Guru Gobind Singh's eldest son, Baba Ajit Singh, asked permission to go out and oppose the enemy. He was less than eighteen years of age. 

 Guru Gobind Singh was immensly pleased at this and embraced his son. He himself armed his son and sent him out with the  next group of five Sikhs whom he considered no less dear than his own sons, to prove Guru’s saying that he would be worthy  of being Gobind Singh when he would make a Sikh so brave and fearless that he would fight with one lakh and quarter enemies  alone. 

 Coming out of the fortess Ajit Singh, the brave son of the Tenth Master, attacked the enemy soldiers like a lion leaping on  a flock of sheep to be cut to pieces. Many enemy soldiers were both astonished and terrified on seeing the fighting calibre  and methods of attack of this young boy. The accompanying Sikhs prevented enemy soldiers from other sides from encircling  the brave Ajit Singh. After the brave son of the Master exhausted his arrows, he attacked to enemy with his spear. However,  the blade of spear which had penetrated into the chest of one of the adverseries piercing his steel dress, broke inside the  body of the enemy solider, when Sahibzada Ajit Singh pulled his spear back. Taking advantage of this delay caused by stuck  up spear of Baba Ajit Singh, the enemy soliders were successful in injuring his horse, which fell dead. 

 The Sahibzada  swiftly dismounted the horse and pulling out his sword from its sheath, engaged the enemy soldiers. While he was cutting  the adverseries to pieces by lightening attacks with his sword, an enemy soldier successfully attacked the brave son of Guru  Gobind Singh with a sharp spear. This spear pierced deeply into the body of Baba Ajit Singh. The brave son of Guru Gobind  Singh was fatally injured and his youthful body fell on ground. He attained martyrdom under the watchful and appreciative  eyes of his great father. Scores of enemy soldiers bodies were lying in heaps around the fallen body of brave Ajit Singh. Guru Gobind Singh was watching the brave acts of his son in the battle field from the fortess. He had been keeping the  enemy at bay by his arrows thus providing his son a chance for prolonged fight with the enemy soldiers. 

 The Guru was immensly pleased at the courage shown by his son and the tactics employed by him for inflicting heavy  casualties on the adversaries. Guru Gobind Singh thanked God for helping, Ajit Singh to live upto his father’s expectations.  The Guru thus proved that for the cause he was fighting, he would not hesitate to offer his own sons for sacrifice, while  demanding supreme sacrifice from his Sikhs. The Sikhs were as dear to him as his own sons. 

 Sahibzada Jujhar Singh, the second son of Guru Gobind Singh had been keenly observing from the fortess Chamkor the heroic  fight put up by his elder brother, Sahibzada Ajit Singh against overwhelming number and better equipped enemy soldiers.  The brave fight put up by his elder brother filled Sahibzada Jujhar Singh with happiness and courage. 

No sooner did Sahibzada Ajit Singh fell martyr, Sahibzada Jujhar Singh requested his dear father Guru Gobind Singh to grant him permission to accompany the next batch of Sikhs to repeat the heroic acts of his elder brother. He assured his father that he will not let him down and that he would attack the enemy soldiers and drive them away as a shepherd drives his flock of sheep. The Guru Father was filled with immense pleasure at the determination of his 16 years old second son. He armed his son with weapons and allowed him to go out with next batch of five Sikhs. 

 Once outside the fortress, the young Jujhar Singh fearlessly attacked the enemy soldiers like a lion, while accompanying  Sikhs formed a protective ring around him. Guru Gobind Singh was watching his brave son’s deeds of valour and appreciated  his courage and swordsmanship from top of the fortess. Even the enemy soldiers could not help appreciating the ferocity and  smartness of the young boy. They had never seen such bravery performed by anyone at such a young age against mighty enemy  forces. Sahibzada Jujhar Singh using arrows spear and finally his sword felled numerous enemy soldiers. Headless bodies of  enemy soldiers were piling up around him. The accompanying Sikhs were likewise putting to death many more enemy soldiers while  keeping a protective ring around Sahibzada Jujhar Singh. 

 After a long drawn battle, the enemy soldiers attacked the young Jujhar Singh from all sides in large numbers, breaking the  protective ring around him. Under the appreciative gaze of his father and the accompanying Sikhs, Sahibzada Jujhar Singh put  up a brave fight but was ultimately fatally injured and fell martyr on the ground encircled by heaps of dead bodies of the  enemy forces. 

 The way both the elder sons of Guru Gobind Singh achieved martyrdom upholding the principles for which their father had been  actively mobilising his disciples, the Guru was able to show to all the Sikhs and enemy the he did not value his own sons  more than his Sikhs and that he would not hesitate even to sacrifice his own sons for the Sikh cause. 

 On seeing his second son falling martyr like his first-son, Guru ji thanked God for enabling his sons to live upto his  expectations. There is no parallel in the world when a father had thanked God, instead of weeping, on the death of his sons  in front of his eyes. 

 The heroic deeds of these two elder sons of Guru Gobind Singh will keep inspiring the young Sikh generations to rise to the  occassion when ever called upon to fight for justice and rights against injustice and cruelty for all times to come.​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Martyrdom of Elder Sahibsada : December 21*

*Martyrdom of Ajit Singh, Jujhar Singh*


With the objective of killing or capturing Guru Gobind Singh, the joint forces of the emperor of Delhi and the rajas of Himachal Pardesh attacked Anandpur Sahib.  They encircled the town, and did not allow any food to be taken inside, in the hope of starving the Guru and his followers out.  They lost  thousands of men while attacking the Guru who was occupying the forts.  Having failed to defeat the Guru, they promised him, on solemn oath, a safe passage if he voluntarily left the place.  They further assured him that later on, he could come back again to Anandpur as and when he desired.  The army generals hoped to give the emperor an appearance of victory if they could make the Guru leave Anandpur Sahib.

When the Guru left the fort, the generals broke their oath and the army attacked him with all their might.  To make conditions worse for the Sikhs, the nearby river Sirsa was in flood.  While fighting and crossing the river, many Sikh lives were lost and those who could cross the river were dispersed.  Guru Gobind Singh with his two elder sons and only 40 Sikhs reached a nearby village called Chamkaur where they occupied a mud house called garhi, a mini fort.

The pursuing forces in great numbers tented around it and challenged the Guru that he would not be allowed to leave alive.  With the hope of arresting the Guru they attacked the Garhi.  The Guru would send a small band of Sikhs to go out and fight the enemy to keep them away from the gate of the Garhi and not let them enter it.  The Guru himself sat at the top shooting arrows to check the attacking columns of soldiers.  One of the army generals lost his life while attempting to get near the Guru to kill him.  The fast arrow shot by the Guru hit the general in the chest and brought him down from his horse, killing him then and there.  This struck fear in the army, which quickly retreated.  Afterwards, they moved forward very cautiously and slowly towards the Garhi.

When the fighting was at its height Baba Ajit Singh, the eldest son of the Guru and then only 18 years of age, requested that his father let him join the defending jatha.  The Guru gladly agreed to permit him to fight the army to keep them away from the Garhi.  Having been blessed by his father, Baba Ajit Singh armed himself and went outside the Garhi along with other Sikhs.  He fought bravely and fearlessly.  He exhibited great fighting skills which surprised the enemy soldiers.  The Guru saw all that with his own eyes, and was very satisfied at the bravery of his son.  Finally, Baba Ajit Singh fell in the battlefield and thus attained martyrdom.

His younger brother Jujhar Singh was also watching him fight on the battleground and decided to follow the lead of his brother.  He went to his father and expressed his desire to go out with the next jatha and continue the struggle to blunt the sword of state terrorism.  Though only 14 years old, he was permitted by his father to sacrifice his life to protect the principles of the Sikh faith.  Along with other Sikhs, Baba Jujhar Singh put up a good defense like an experienced soldier, as he had obtained thorough training at Anandpur Sahib.  The Guru was very much satisfied with his fighting skill.  Having resisted the wave of enemy soldiers for a long time, he followed his elder brother and became a martyr.

The Guru thanked the Almighty, that his children attained martyrdom before his own eyes.  They gave their lives so that other children could live in peace and freedom from oppression by the state.

The resistance offered by the fearless and brave Sikhs was so great that the soldiers could not enter the Garhi during the day-long fighting.  At night the Guru along with three Sikhs left the Garhi and passed safely through the army camps to finally defeat the army at Mukatsar five months after that.

This unique and great sacrifice by the sons of the Guru would be remembered forever by the people who respect human rights and freedom to worship.

When all other efforts fail, it is justified to take a sword and protect your life and right of worship.

    NOTE:  The Guru along with the two pyaras, Bhai Daya Singh and Bhai Dharam Singh left the garhi at night, leaving Bhai Sangat Singh and a few other Sikhs behind.  They were told to keep the army engaged the next day when the fighting restarted.  In the morning when the army attacked the Sikhs they were ready to defend themselves.  Finally, when all Sikhs fell fighting the soldiers entered the Garhi.  The commanders were overjoyed to see the dead body of Sangat Singh because they mistook him for the Guru.  Later, when more people were shown the dead body, they identified it not to be that of Guru Gobind Singh.  The commanders felt ashamed of their failure to kill or capture the Guru.  This is how they learned the lesson that truth is stronger than a gun, and millions can be defeated by one.

http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smsarticles/sikhmartyrs/ajitsinghandjujharsingh/


----------



## Bmandur (Dec 19, 2010)

Aman Singh said:


> *Sahibzade Baba Ajit Singh Ji and Baba Jujhar Singh Ji*
> 
> *Guru Gobind Singh Ji's 2 eldest sons*​
> 
> ...


 
How can we thank you .We are having a Gurmat Crash course on all the shaheeds on December 24th,25th,&26th
Our head bow to them


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 20, 2010)

The Holy Month of DECEMBER..when the Sarbans Daani...Guru gobind Singh ji made supreme sacrifices for the Beloved Khalsa Panth..His father..His Four Sons..His Mother...and still declared..Chaar moeah to kia hooa..jeevat kai hazaar....So what if Four died....THOUSANDS still LIVE....our heads should bow at least in this month of scrifice...if not daily.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2010)

YouTube        - Martyrdom of the Elder Sahibzade: The Sacrifices


----------

